# Converting my DVDs to Digital



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2019)

First tried three rippers on Windows 10, WinX DVD Ripper wanted me to buy their software to rip anything more than five minutes of video..........  Movavi just wouldn't work and they also wanted me to buy their software to make it work.  Handbrake wouldn't let me because my (personally owned) DVDs were protected even after I added libdvdcss-2 to it. 
Decided to do a new install on my Kubuntu desktop which I had messed up a little playing around in Konsole, replaced it with Ubuntu 19.04, that played havoc with some of my systems so went to Ubuntu 18.04, did that yesterday.  A couple of hours ago I installed Handbrake on Ubuntu and it just worked.  Now I can convert all my DVDs to MP4 and get rid of all that bulk.
Also converting all my paperwork, paid bills, documentation, etc to digital format, that will get rid of the yuge file cabinet and make more room for more stuff.........


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> First tried three rippers on Windows 10, WinX DVD Ripper wanted me to buy their software to rip anything more than five minutes of video..........  Movavi just wouldn't work and they also wanted me to buy their software to make it work.  Handbrake wouldn't let me because my (personally owned) DVDs were protected even after I added libdvdcss-2 to it.
> Decided to do a new install on my Kubuntu desktop which I had messed up a little playing around in Konsole, replaced it with Ubuntu 19.04, that played havoc with some of my systems so went to Ubuntu 18.04, did that yesterday.  A couple of hours ago I installed Handbrake on Ubuntu and it just worked.  Now I can convert all my DVDs to MP4 and get rid of all that bulk.
> Also converting all my paperwork, paid bills, documentation, etc to digital format, that will get rid of the yuge file cabinet and make more room for more stuff.........



I was about to say, Handbrake is the way to go. If only it could be done with VHS.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 11, 2019)

Handbrake does benefit from a beefy CPU...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > First tried three rippers on Windows 10, WinX DVD Ripper wanted me to buy their software to rip anything more than five minutes of video..........  Movavi just wouldn't work and they also wanted me to buy their software to make it work.  Handbrake wouldn't let me because my (personally owned) DVDs were protected even after I added libdvdcss-2 to it.
> ...


Yup, all the reviews said Handbrake is the best.  I assume since it wouldn't work on Win 10 is because of Microsuck's built in anti-pirating...... even though the DVDs were all legally purchased by me........
Now, do I store on the cloud or buy an extra HDD for video storage?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Converting my DVDs to Digital…



  DVDs already are digital.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Converting my DVDs to Digital…
> ...


Great, a friggin' pedant..........  There goes the neighborhood.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Handbrake does benefit from a beefy CPU...


Well the free version takes at least a half an hour to convert one DVD.  The paid version is supposed to cut that time by three quarters.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> If only it could be done with VHS.




It can, but you will need an RCA (Composite Video) to USB adapter / capture device.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2019)

Six done yesterday..........  A hundred more to go.........


----------



## ridenmtt (Sep 23, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Handbrake does benefit from a beefy CPU...



Handbrake can not rip encrypted dvds, right?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2019)

ridenmtt said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Handbrake does benefit from a beefy CPU...
> ...


Here.

https://www.howtogeek.com/102886/how-to-decrypt-dvds-with-hardbrake-so-you-can-rip-them/


----------



## Dick Foster (Sep 24, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> First tried three rippers on Windows 10, WinX DVD Ripper wanted me to buy their software to rip anything more than five minutes of video..........  Movavi just wouldn't work and they also wanted me to buy their software to make it work.  Handbrake wouldn't let me because my (personally owned) DVDs were protected even after I added libdvdcss-2 to it.
> Decided to do a new install on my Kubuntu desktop which I had messed up a little playing around in Konsole, replaced it with Ubuntu 19.04, that played havoc with some of my systems so went to Ubuntu 18.04, did that yesterday.  A couple of hours ago I installed Handbrake on Ubuntu and it just worked.  Now I can convert all my DVDs to MP4 and get rid of all that bulk.
> Also converting all my paperwork, paid bills, documentation, etc to digital format, that will get rid of the yuge file cabinet and make more room for more stuff.........



LOL I assume you're aware that DVD stands for Digital Video Disc.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > First tried three rippers on Windows 10, WinX DVD Ripper wanted me to buy their software to rip anything more than five minutes of video..........  Movavi just wouldn't work and they also wanted me to buy their software to make it work.  Handbrake wouldn't let me because my (personally owned) DVDs were protected even after I added libdvdcss-2 to it.
> ...


No shit dude......  Of course you're the second pedant in the thread.......  I guess I should have said "converted to MPV" instead to silence the purists......


----------



## ozro (Sep 24, 2019)

watch the dvd on vlc video player and record it as you watch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2019)

ozro said:


> watch the dvd on vlc video player and record it as you watch.


That would take shitloads of time I don't have besides I'm almost finished converting over 100 DVDs to MPV, about 4-5 DVDs a day. 
This way I can now unload almost all my DVDs because I don't have room for them.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 24, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> First tried three rippers on Windows 10, WinX DVD Ripper wanted me to buy their software to rip anything more than five minutes of video..........  Movavi just wouldn't work and they also wanted me to buy their software to make it work.  Handbrake wouldn't let me because my (personally owned) DVDs were protected even after I added libdvdcss-2 to it.
> Decided to do a new install on my Kubuntu desktop which I had messed up a little playing around in Konsole, replaced it with Ubuntu 19.04, that played havoc with some of my systems so went to Ubuntu 18.04, did that yesterday.  A couple of hours ago I installed Handbrake on Ubuntu and it just worked.  Now I can convert all my DVDs to MP4 and get rid of all that bulk.
> Also converting all my paperwork, paid bills, documentation, etc to digital format, that will get rid of the yuge file cabinet and make more room for more stuff.........


I've been thinking about doing that too. It just seems like an awful lot of monotonous office work, so it's hard to get motivated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > First tried three rippers on Windows 10, WinX DVD Ripper wanted me to buy their software to rip anything more than five minutes of video..........  Movavi just wouldn't work and they also wanted me to buy their software to make it work.  Handbrake wouldn't let me because my (personally owned) DVDs were protected even after I added libdvdcss-2 to it.
> ...


The document scanning is tedious especially if you have a boat load of documents you need to catch up on but if you're just doing the every day, other day scanning then it's not so bad.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Sep 24, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The document scanning is tedious especially if you have a boat load of documents you need to catch up on but if you're just doing the every day, other day scanning then it's not so bad.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001V9LQH0/?tag=ff0d01-20

We've got a Fujitsu ScanSnap S1500.  Scans both sides on one pass, silent, and fast.

Makes document conversion from paper to PDF very easy.  Right now I'm working on boxes and boxes of stuff that has built up over the years.  Of course you can run the scan through OCR to make documents searchable.
.
.
.
.>>>>


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 24, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Converting my DVDs to Digital…
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 24, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Six done yesterday..........  A hundred more to go.........




You know one time I spent an hour or so coping and pasting books of the bible on my phone, then learned it only takes a few seconds to download it for free...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Six done yesterday..........  A hundred more to go.........
> ...


Welp if I was to download the movies I have for free that would be pirating and despite my avi I only play a pirate on message boards........


----------

